# My first Roadie 2011 Felt z85



## em199si

Took it out for a 6 mile spin straight from the LBS. Lovin' it.


----------



## Amfoto1

Looks good! Enjoy

But... U might want to remove the reflectors.


----------



## xximanoobxx

Nice bike! Is that a sports basement bottle?


----------



## dahut

It looks nice, but kinda stark and not at all "pretty." Black and white don't really do it for me.
Aside from that, Im certain it is awesooooome!


----------



## em199si

xximanoobxx said:


> Nice bike! Is that a sports basement bottle?


Oh wow good eye! I got my bike from SB.


----------



## xximanoobxx

I know it since I have that bottle. I got it for free when I bought my F95 from them.  Love that store. Which store did you get it from?


----------



## em199si

xximanoobxx said:


> I know it since I have that bottle. I got it for free when I bought my F95 from them.  Love that store. Which store did you get it from?


Presidio. I love SB. Best prices, customer service, and quality.


----------



## rickdees

em199si said:


> Took it out for a 6 mile spin straight from the LBS. Lovin' it.


How do you like the Z85 after a longer ride? I'm thinking about buying one myself. What size is yours?


----------



## em199si

rickdees said:


> How do you like the Z85 after a longer ride? I'm thinking about buying one myself. What size is yours?


58cm. I can't really say. I still need to be professionally fitted and my longest ride so far was 28 miles.


----------



## easyridernyc

how much did that run ya?


----------



## em199si

$1050 before tax.


----------



## IowaCrosser

Thanks a bunch for posting the photo. I've been waiting for the '11 models (specifically the Z85) to start showing up @ bike stores . . . but there's nothing in my area yet. This is the first "live" model I've seen. 

If you get a chance, it would be *awesome* to see more pics and hear some more of your thoughts. If not, no worries!

Thanks again for posting!


----------



## mcsqueak

rickdees said:


> How do you like the Z85 after a longer ride? I'm thinking about buying one myself. What size is yours?


Sorry, I know this question wasn't directed at me, but I bought a 2010 z85 a few months back so I figured I'd chime in.  I am right around 6" and have a 56" frame.

I love it so far. I did a 45 mile ride this last weekend, and it great. Sure, it's mostly aluminum so it has a little more vibration than a pure carbon bike, but the value for your $$$ is very good with the z85.

After 45 miles (with only only two quick 5 minute stops), my feet were sore but my legs were fine and I didn't feel any buzzing in my hands from road vibration (I do wear gloves). I got off the bike feeling as fresh as you can be after 3 hours in the saddle, and I don't think I would have felt any better or worse on any other bike.

Also, the seat is more comfortable than I thought it would be, and I don't think I'll be replacing it any time soon, but YMMV. It just happens to fit my sit bones well.

I am very happy with my purchase, and I look forward to seeing how it does after 100 miles later this summer when I try it out on my first century in August.


----------



## slick_sammy

this is the only "real" pic i've seen of a 2011 Z85 and i appreciate original poster posting it to confirm paint scheme before i ordered mine (not that it was all that important but hey!). there was one online store that had a 2011 pic. i even emailed Felt for info a week ago and didn't hear back. you'd think they would post some advance specs online for their new yr models, but maybe that is reserved for the LBS's, i dunno. I just ordered a 2011 Z85. there were two 56cm z85s in factory stock yesterday. i will report back to this site my thoughts after some riding in the coming weeks. 

i do have one question-- does this bike actually have Shimano 105 brakes (not just the levers)? details are a little sparse on this.

unfortunately i've not been able to ride any of the Felt bikes but i'm sure i'm gonna love it. have rode some Trek 2.1 and 2.3 bikes. i'm as excited as a little kid about this bike! gonna have to drive about 2 hrs to pick it up, as my local LBS do not carry Felts. For a $300+ savings over comparable Treks, et al, the Felt was a no-brainer in my opinion especially with the 2011 105 components. not only are the components great but i love the paint job on this bike.

now what do i need to pimp this thing out? i've ordered some Shimano A530 pedals wich have both the platform and SPD sides, so i can do a few mile ride over to the pool on my swim days (tri training) and clip in for longer rides. and will probably order the Profile Design T2 aerobars. i think i am set for now. i guess rims and slicks will be next best upgrade, then maybe a shimano crank to replace the FSA? or handlebars... this will be a while probably before i look at real upgrades but just thinking ahead.


----------



## mcsqueak

slick_sammy said:


> i do have one question-- does this bike actually have Shimano 105 brakes (not just the levers)? details are a little sparse on this.


Do you mean the calipers and pads? I don't know, but I do know that I can brake hard enough to lock my tires up if I really jam them on... they seem plenty good to me on the 2010 model.

Honestly, I was less concerned about brakes (easily changed), than I was with the 105 being a true 10-speed and not a 9-speed, and the fact that it's forward-compatible with Ultegra and Dura-Ace components.


----------



## slick_sammy

Yeah, i meant the calipers. 

I think the 9-speed cassettes were only on the Euro versions of past years, not sure though.


----------



## em199si

The brakes are not Shimano 105. I think they're just some generic Tektros.


----------



## rickdees

From the photo, it doesn't appear that the Z85 has any eyelets on the frame to attach a rear rack. Can anyone confirm this? Also, will 28mm tires fit on this bike?


----------



## mcsqueak

rickdees said:


> From the photo, it doesn't appear that the Z85 has any eyelets on the frame to attach a rear rack. Can anyone confirm this? Also, will 28mm tires fit on this bike?


No, there aren't. Though I don't know why you'd want a rack on this style of bike...?


----------



## slodave

That's a beautiful bike. I want one! I must order one.


----------



## em199si

Thanks! It looks better in person.


----------



## DanUC6

*Got mine yesterday!!!*

I'm out of the country so can't take a pic but felt reps came to my local LBS and were allowing anyone to test ride any bike they wanted, even carbons!!! I tried the z85 and Dell in love. Went home thought about it for 1 second and went back the next day and got a 56. Its awesome. Unfortunately my gramps passed away and I'm out of the country. Great bike and I'll post one when I get home.


----------



## slick_sammy

loving my Z85. rode 25 miles yesterday, maiden voyage, thru sun, rain and lightning. 

fyi, the brakes are model R312--- i assume they are a new model of the Tektro 310 but i cannot confirm and there is zero information online regarding these. they seem adequate but i don't have a whole lot to compare them too.


----------



## knucklz

Just purchased a 2011 Z85 today. I test rode 5 bikes before deciding on the Z85 and the only one that was close by my estimation was the Cannondale Synapse 6.....and that's a carbon frame. By the way, one difference I immediately noticed on the 2011 Z85 versus the 2010 spec sheet was that Felt changed the rims. Evidently, they dumped the Alex R500 rims in favor of the Mavic CXP22s. Tires are the same this year....Vittoria Zaffiro 700c x 25c. Can't wait to get out on the black top in the next day or so!


----------



## zach.scofield

I just sold one of these today!


----------



## slick_sammy

I have about 60 miles on mine, lovin it. I put some aerobars on it... they are nice but the Aero position could be better if I could drop the bars to the top o the handlebars somehow. Gonna fiddle with it a bit. Everyone really digs the bike.


----------



## tedydim

HI,

I am happy to find a good cycling forum. I am somewhat new to cycling but enjoy it so much that in the last few months has moved forwad by 2 hours my morning wake up time.

I am in the buying stage for a new road bike. I have mostly done MB until now. So here is my dillema:

- Felt Z85 2010 for $1000 (originally $1100) -- dual cranck set -- 105 components - weights about 20lbs -- 51 frame
- Scattante women's 300 for about $650 (originally was $999) -- tripple cranck set -- sora components -- weight about 22.5 lbs -- 51 frame http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1089885_-1___

I understand that the Felt is a better brand, has better components and is slightly lighter. However I am trying to see if the benefits are really worth the additional $350.
I will be using this bike to ride around, train, and do some triathlons.

What do you think? Also if you have aditional bike suggestions I would be happy to hear them as well.


----------



## em199si

1000 for a 2010 z85 is too much. Are you comparing a women bike to mens? Are you male or female? 

Additional bikes would be Cannondale Caad, Specialized Allez, and Trek 1.2 - 2.1


----------



## tedydim

*ups...*

My bad. Sorry the Felt z85 is actually 2011 model... does that change anything or the price is still too high?


----------



## tedydim

... and I am a female


----------



## easyridernyc

no, the price is good...the felt is more expensive because its a better bike,better quality components. the difference between a 105 and a tiagra/sora mix is significant.. that's what you are paying for

smoother shifts give you a better upside in terms of your development as a rider...that is, if you start to improve your bike will better accomodate your new skill and aptitude level. its always better to have a little more bike than less imo, cause if you get better with less of a new bike, you may have to upgrade components, or get a new bike to suit your needs. 105 is good investment. and felt bikes rock, got 10,000 miles on my 75 with nary a hiccup...first rate equipment

get on it first, ride it if you can, but if fits, go for the felt, they make some of the best bikes in the world, and pass top of the line tech and components down to both the recreational rider and aspiring racer

good luck


----------



## tedydim

Awesome! Thanks for the advise. Will test ride it for a few miles this weekend (last weekend I just got on it for round the block). The store has been super nice and accomodating. If it fits well I will go w/ the felt. Thanks again!


----------



## Ajtat411

Thanks for posting the pic OP. I'm looking for my first road bike and I think this is gonna be my future bike.  I was originally going to get a bikesdirect bike for $1000 with ultegra componets but when I saw the 105 group with the felt design and the fact that SB provides a free fitting with the bike as well as a 10% discount, I can live with a lower 105 componet set and a sweet looking road bike with SB service. 

Thanks man.


----------



## em199si

Your Welcome. You will not be disappointed with the value and service of Sports basement.


----------

